# My journey to check out Fish stores I've never been!



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

So my long day begun yesterday morning I left Agassiz bright and early. My first destination was a store I've never been to. Main Aquarium as I approached the long awaited travel, to the front doors of a new adventure I see lots of tanks I'm getting very excited. I walk in don't get greeted no one in the store? I start walking around looking at fish and All I see is very dirty cloudy tanks no heaters small little air filters fish dead, some with fungal infections others with tail and fin rot. I could not believe my eyes and all over priced. I sure wasn't missing anything here so I quickly got myself out of there. Ok shake it off on to my next adventure Aquariums west after finding parking smmmh I found myself spiralling down way down some stairs to the basement. And opened the door and was pleasantly greeted by a very nice fellow looked around at a very nice clean organized store. Unfortunately was a small fish section and was nothing for me to be had. Very good, healthy looking fish I see they work hard to do a good job! Also the young lady was very nice and knowledgeable. Ok on to next google showed one called Noah's Pet Ark walked in walked out small bread and butter fish enough said. At this point kinda disappointed only ones never been to and had no luck finding anything. Been to North America Pets once, figured well lets try that one again. I walk in everything is absolutely sparkling clean floors tanks fish wow I ask the lady a question about a sensitive fish ( I already know the answer lol) and bang she gives me the full honest truthful answer even thou she knows I'm not going to buy that fish now. I'm very impressed at this point, so I made sure I bought some ottos just because. They had some really nice fish not just bread and butter fish. Silver arrows jardina arrow elephant nose, dolphine which I've never seen in a fish store. So off to king Eds next such a nice selection of fresh and salt water pets yes I scored some beautiful fish not cheap but most looked healthy. Unfortunately the man downstairs was willing to tell me whatever I wanted to hear to buy fish. My next journey took me to Port Coquitlam Bosleys yes Bosleys not a super big selection but this guy sure had a good selection and used is space wisely very healthy lookin Fish and even some rare odd balls yes I made some purchases. When I asked for my first fish, wow I got a big surprise this young fellow started asking me questions regarding tank size condition compatible tank mates awesome. First store ever I had salesperson actual care. My hats way off if or when they expand would be my go to place then my last journey petland Port Coquitlam walked through fish department most tanks were down broken or empty looked healthy what they had was there for about 15 mins no help offered no one in that department so I left saw 3 people standing around till have been helpful in past but not today. Didn't make it to Aprils Aquarium today but we all know she brings in some nice healthy fish. Or fish addicts always has big selection and takes time to help you.
So that's my adventure for the day, my favourite store for selection and help would be:
1- fish Addicts Langley 
2-king eds for selection 
3-North America pets - Best honest clean little store and odd ball fish
4- Aprils Aquarium- special order specialty honest little store 
5- Bosleys - honesty intergrety selection small store 
6- JL for salt water good prices lots of info
7-Aquariums west clean happy environment healthy fish 
8- Pet Lovers in Abbotsford newly expanded store big selection some of the best prices I've seen and healthy fish. 
9. Rogers Aquatics-nice clean store and tanks Fish always look healthy.
10. Paul's aquarium- selection of fresh and Salt tanks ok fish ok last time I was there lady owner wasn't the friendliest her husband was nice I asked her to bag me a cleaner wrasse I didn't oversee it unfortunately when I got home realized it was not healthy bent spine and was half dead 2hrs in bag. 
But I have bought fresh water fish there before with no problem. 
That's my report on my fishy adventure


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the honest reviews. I would concur and I think it's almost uncanny how accurate your assessments are of these LFS to my own experiences.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

So what did you come home with Bob?


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Bob likes guppies so much he went out and bought them all out from all these stores. Congrats on the guppies bob, LOL. :lol:


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

poiuy704 said:


> So what did you come home with Bob?


Way to much


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

troutsniffer said:


> Bob likes guppies so much he went out and bought them all out from all these stores. Congrats on the guppies bob, LOL. :lol:


Lmao right thanks Chris


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Reckon said:


> Thanks for the honest reviews. I would concur and I think it's almost uncanny how accurate your assessments are of these LFS to my own experiences.


Ty very much I tried to tell it the way I experienced my visits in hopes to help others who are planning a road trip as well!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Troutsniffer
Hope you are enjoying your fish I picked up for you.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Well
Glad I got a thumbs up...too bad you missed my store! But I know.. a lot of driving 
Oh and I never ask you about your suitable tanks as I know you know what your doing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Your comments about Main Aquarium I totally agree with, before they were called Fraser Aquarium the service and the tank conditions were exactly the same. I went there once years back and vowed I would never return, wonder how they stay in business.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Haven't been in Fraser/Main Aquarium in decades. Thanks to your review, I won't have to bother wondering if I should pop in.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

*Aprils Aquarium is the most helpful store out there and accommodating*



aprilsaquarium said:


> Well
> Glad I got a thumbs up...too bad you missed my store! But I know.. a lot of driving
> Oh and I never ask you about your suitable tanks as I know you know what your doing!
> 
> ...


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

The Guy said:


> Your comments about Main Aquarium I totally agree with, before they they were called Fraser Aquarium the service and the tank conditions were exactly the same. I went there once years back and vowed I would never return, wonder how they stay in business.


I know I don't like to give anyone a negative comments but I was sickened and disgusted those poor fish shouldn't have to live like that


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

mrbob said:


> Troutsniffer
> Hope you are enjoying your fish I picked up for you.


Just texted you, they're doing great. I LOVE them. :bigsmile:


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the summary, too bad you had to be exposed to the not so good places. This reminded me of a set of articles that a local aquarist, Howard Norfolk wrote about over 10 years ago. I think most of those articles are lost now as Mr Norfolk has passed on. Lower mainland stores as well as stores in other countries were reviewed. He maintained articles on many topics aquarium related on his website. I hope that those articles are available somewhere.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

troutsniffer said:


> Just texted you, they're doing great. I LOVE them. :bigsmile:


Glad everything is good they looked awesome in store I knew you would like


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

This was a summary of some of the articles Howard wrote, it's too bad those links are dead now.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/prob...ns-48/aquarium-stores-vancouver-canada-25740/


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reviews ... I find myself scooting around the Lower Mainland so you've given me some other places to consider. 

Did you notice any T. dubosi at any of the stores ... I have a little group of 4 about 3 - 4" I'd like to add to. Always on the lookout for less common Africans. 

Thanks


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Bob, would you mind swinging by the wetspot to check it out before I go there? I want to make sure it's worth my while


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

VElderton said:


> Thanks for the reviews ... I find myself scooting around the Lower Mainland so you've given me some other places to consider.
> 
> Did you notice any T. dubosi at any of the stores ... I have a little group of 4 about 3 - 4" I'd like to add to. Always on the lookout for less common Africans
> Thanks


I seen tank full week ago at pet lovers abby


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

smccleme said:


> Bob, would you mind swinging by the wetspot to check it out before I go there? I want to make sure it's worth my while


You silly bugger I'll head there tomorrow and buy all the good ones on ya&#55357;&#56899;


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Pauls Aquariums and Rogers are both in Surrey about 10 blocks apart

Home - Paul's Aquarium
Home Â· Roger's Aquatic and Pet Supplies


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

this was very well put together. Thanks for sharing and thank you for your honesty.


----------



## Kobi (Nov 2, 2016)

Eric at fish addicts and his lovely wife and kids (long may they suffer for us!) are fantastic!

Paul's aquatics was my go to when I lived nearby and great for the beginners and experienced alike

Rogers staff is helpful and hilarious if you get their sense of humour

King eds I found to be a great selection of livestock and sundries, if a bit closterphobic. A lot of upkeep there which may be why the tanks suffer a bit.

And then there's April...
Well I haven't had the pleasure of visiting yet but I keep hearing such good things so I can't wait!

I'm fairly new to the hobby but if anyone can point me in the direction of a few places to go which may have tanganyikans It would be much appreciated!

[Gibberosa colony looking for a few colorful friends]


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

If you guys ever go down to the states to pick up fish I suggest checking out. Aquarium co op, Little Amazon, Aqua pets "I believe that's what it's called". Even the petsmarts and petcos have a decent selection


----------



## Kobi (Nov 2, 2016)

Is it a hassle to take live fish across the border?


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

Kobi said:


> Is it a hassle to take live fish across the border?


I didn't have a problem. I even declared it at the border and they said its fine. Of course you still have to see which fish are restricted here, cause you don't wanna be caught with those

That time I brought 2 red tail catfish (friends growing them out for me) a fire eel and a jd


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

It can be a bit of a hassle sometimes, depending on what your bringing across, best to check with the Canadian border on your way down.


----------



## Kobi (Nov 2, 2016)

Good to know I'll start doing my research, I bet American prices are a bit cheaper but the with exchange rate... not sure if we'll ever see par with 'ol heir Trump unt zee Vhite Haus.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Which one is the cheapest for tanks/stands? Looking for a 120 gallon, 4 x 2 x 2.


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

The Guy said:


> Your comments about Main Aquarium I totally agree with, before they were called Fraser Aquarium the service and the tank conditions were exactly the same. I went there once years back and vowed I would never return, wonder how they stay in business.


I have no idea how Main Aquariums stays in business either! I went there once last winter, and only once too. I was disgusted by the smell, the deplorable conditions and sick and dead fish. There were turtles all over the back room.

All of Bob's assessments were spot on, and was glad to read that I've hit all the major stores this side of New West. I really wish that Noah's pet ark and that other store on Commercial Dr. would step up with more interesting tanks, equipment, plants and fish.


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Kobi said:


> Eric at fish addicts and his lovely wife and kids (long may they suffer for us!) are fantastic!
> 
> Paul's aquatics was my go to when I lived nearby and great for the beginners and experienced alike
> 
> ...


oh, I'm not the only one that finds it claustrophobic in that basement?! lol


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I find that US pricing for fish isn't that much cheaper, many times after exchange and if you have to pay duty it works out to be the same, if not more expensive. I ordered fish from the US several times - always for fish that you can't find here or rarely available, never because of pricing...not worth the trouble. You do find savings on hardware ie. additives, lights, filters, not so much on actual tanks unless you hit the Petco's $1/gallon sale - I think the largest tanks on sale are standard 75 gallon tanks.


----------



## Glfish (Oct 6, 2016)

You'd be surprised what that little bosleys in PoCo has to offer, that bosleys has seen a ray or two...just gotta get lucky like Matias did


----------

